# Outdoor tips??



## Dutch_Dragon_420 (May 8, 2006)

I'm Growing outside and i was wondering if i could get any hints on how too make them grow faster and stronger. please reply


----------



## Hick (May 9, 2006)

hi ya Dutch
..I moved your post over here where it might get some attention. 

My advice...provide it with plenty of sunshine, a quality organic soil base and lotsa' room.


----------



## love+monkey (May 29, 2006)

hey dude.i've been growing outdoors for 3 years and i've concluded that if your looking for a good yeild and beautiful plant.LST them and keep them trained.the results are amazing.one of my biggest ladies has 15 tops and never been topped.hopefully you can say the same.keep us intouch with your grow. and a must is keeping them fertilized.


----------



## GanjaGuru (May 30, 2006)

Choose a sunny, remote location.
Prep the site (dig 3' x 3' holes, re-fill with top quality pottiong soil w/ organic amendments).
Provide adequate water.
Add nutrients as required.
Inspect frequently for pests and take counter-measures if needed.
Harvest at peak of perfection.
Slow dry in bags.
Cure for at least 2 weeks.
Bon appetite.


----------



## RossAlexander (Jun 28, 2006)

GanjaGuru can you explain what you mean by _slow dry in bags_. thanks. also, isn't curing and drying the same thing? i don't know what the difference is thanks.


----------



## Devilweed (Jun 28, 2006)

This may sound counterintuitive, but when you plant your seeds, keep them in a smaller sized pot until they develope a good root system.  Then move them to the next size up in pots.  THe plant grows a lot better in a confined area for a while.  Their they can build a strong healthy root system.  Once they have  reached a large size then one should move them to soil, or a huge pot etc.
Drying is when you hang the buds out to dry, curing is the process with jars (usaully).http://www.marijuanapassion.com/forum/showthread.php?t=3910
It is very well explained by Mr. Ganja Guru.


----------



## RossAlexander (Jun 28, 2006)

Awesome, thanks for the link devilweed


----------

